# Hershey Pa



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

DW and I and son want to go to Hershey PA last week of April. Looking for CG's in the area. Hershey Highmeadow CG has a freight train that runs directly by the CG. No good. I am hoping my fellow Outbackers can point us in the right direction.

Eric


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

We stayed at Appalacian campsites a few years back nice place but I've heard they have changed owners so who knows. I think Hootbob knows more about that.

John


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I have stayed the last two years going to the Hershey RV show in September at the KOA in Jonestwon PA. it is a 10-15 minute drive from Hershey, nice sites. great hosts. would definetly give them a thumbs up for friendliness and cleanliness.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

super folks! that was fast! Jonestown looks very good especially price. BUUUTT read some reviews not very flattering.

What about Elizebethtown KOA?

keep'em comin' Backers!

Eric


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

egregg57 said:


> super folks! that was fast! Jonestown looks very good especially price. BUUUTT read some reviews not very flattering.
> 
> What about Elizebethtown KOA?
> 
> ...


We stayed at the Elizabethtown KOA last summer. We ended up in the big rig sites (traveling with my in-laws and their 38' Class A). Plenty of room, but not much in the way of trees or grass at those sites. The other sites seemed a little better, though we really didn't spend a whole lot of time at the campground.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.

Happy Camping!
- Roger.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> DW and I and son want to go to Hershey PA last week of April. Looking for CG's in the area. Hershey Highmeadow CG has a freight train that runs directly by the CG. No good. I am hoping my fellow Outbackers can point us in the right direction.
> 
> Eric


We've stayed at Hershey Highmeadow. It is a wonderful campground with lots of trees and amenities.

You are correct about the train. They don't try to hide it. They have a big sign at the front desk that informs the public about it, and it is also prominently shown in their website.

That being said, if you get a site that nearer the entrance of the campground, it's not too bad. We did not have our camper when we stayed there. We rented a cabin, and the cabin was VERY close to the tracks. At least 3 times a night the trains came rumbling through. They don't sound the horn near the campground, but if the conditions are right, you can hear the horn sound from about 2miles away.

Almost a perfect campground. Just a "Night Train" do deal with.

Dan


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We stayed at Elizabethtown KOA and it was decent. We stayed at a pull thru at the back. They did put in new water and sewer but the cable was not in yet, probally is by now. They were getting ready to redo the bathroom by our site and the other ones were nice. It seemed fine to me but we didnt stay their all day. We only spent 1 day at the pool, we were gone all week early. But I did love 3 brothers pizza in town, that i will recommened.


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

You might want to try

Twin Grove This is the Hootbob favorite! We have not stayed there yet but are going to later in the spring. If it is good enough for Hootbob it's gotta be good!

or

Eagle's Peak Another nice local one.

Both will give you a small commute to Hershey but you'll enjoy some peace and quiet.

Good Luck


----------



## luv2camp (Mar 9, 2006)

A little farther away is Starlite They are a straight shot down 322 to Hershey, down 222 to Lancaster (25 min) and they are 10 minutes from Ephrata. Great campsites on a plateau overlooking the entire valley.

I stayed at the Elizabethtown KOA in 2005. I was not impressed. We didn't spend much time at the campground because it was pretty run down and there wasn't anything to do. Not a lot of trees anywhere and the campsites aren't that big. They had a chip and putt but were removing that to put in more big rig (parking lot) sites.

Eagle's Peak is nice. We've stayed there a few times off season.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Eric,

Twin Groves and Jonestown KOA are probalby the closest beside Hershey High Meadow. Starlight , Spring Gulch, and Eagles Peak are all very good campgrounds but can be rather distant. Elizabethtown KOA is mediocre and not all that close either.

Mike C


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you all for your valued input!


----------

